# Best Book suggestions



## ralphwiggum (Jan 13, 2012)

What would you folks reccommend as the Best book covering Luftwaffe Heraldry? There used to be a site that covered insignia of things like Liason aircraft, weather, personal insignia and training units 
I really regret that the site is either gone or unavailable to me 
Any suggestions?
Thanks everybody for making this site SO great!


----------



## Florence (Jan 13, 2012)

'Luftwaffe Emblems 1939-1945' by Barry Ketley illustarted by Mark Rolfe.
Areview of same @ Internet Modeler Book Reviews
Probably as good a source as any. A second edition is due out soon.

Others might know of more.

David.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm with David, mine is on order and it ships in April.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2012)

Waiting for mine too!!!


----------

